# Understanding the settings



## sbidaho (Mar 6, 2011)

I am trying to figure out my Onkyo settings. Does anyone know where I can find out what all the setting on my new system means. Not sure which setting I need for a movie because they show one thing in the user manual and then on the system it says something else.
When just watching a movie will it have surround sound or just on certain movies?
Thanks for all your assistance.:huh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the model number? Is the HDMI passing the audio?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You can peruse our Home Theater Shack Glossary, this will explain many of the terms and what they mean.
We also have a bunch of folks here with Onkyo receivers who can explain any Onkyo specific terms or settings. Just ask away.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

mechman said:


> What's the model number? Is the HDMI passing the audio?


The system is the Onkyo HT-S5300 (its listed in his profile), I'm not familiar with it myself and if the manual is off I cant really help. Anyone got this system?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

In that case it would be an Onkyo HT-R580. 

Here is a link to Crutchfield with some info on your HT-S5300 system.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Good link :T


----------



## sbidaho (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, it is the HT-R580, and everything seems to be working right it is just that I don't really understand what all the terms used in the manual me. I am really non-technical when it comes to this audio stuff.
I am not sure when I am suppose to hear sound from the surround speakers or not. Seems I should be hearing it more than I am but when I adjust them I can here them working.
I need some kind of course in understanding all this terminology and then figure out what that means in reference to the receiver. I feel like a monkey doing a math problem (although they are probably better at that than I am).
I will give the two links provided some study and ask away.
Thanks for your assistance everyone,

Sandra


----------



## sbidaho (Mar 6, 2011)

Should I get one of those sound meters I have read about?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Moonfly said:


> 0 (its listed in his profile)


 Apologies Sandra :T



sbidaho said:


> Yes, it is the HT-R580, and everything seems to be working right it is just that I don't really understand what all the terms used in the manual me. I am really non-technical when it comes to this audio stuff.
> I am not sure when I am suppose to hear sound from the surround speakers or not. Seems I should be hearing it more than I am but when I adjust them I can here them working.
> I need some kind of course in understanding all this terminology and then figure out what that means in reference to the receiver. I feel like a monkey doing a math problem (although they are probably better at that than I am).
> I will give the two links provided some study and ask away.
> ...


We can certainly help you to understand everything better. Read the links and search for terms in the glossary and that should cover pretty much everything. If there is anything you struggle with after that, we will help you out :T



sbidaho said:


> Should I get one of those sound meters I have read about?


Does your system have an auto setup feature. If not then an SPL meter is an invaluable tool to getting the speaker levels correct, some of us even use them even though we have auto setup systems built into our kit. If you have the option of auto setup however, you can trust it to do a good enough job of setting the system up for you.


----------



## sbidaho (Mar 6, 2011)

Not a problem, I have been called worse in my lifetime...
I don't think it has an auto set-up from what I have found so far. I am going to do some reading and probably get a SPL meter at Radio Shack to see if it can help me get a better handle on things.
I am sure I will be asking more questions, just thank you that you are willing to answer.
Have a great Tuesday...
Sandra


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I didn't see a microphone mentioned in the "What's in the box?" section, so it probably doesn't have auto setup. An SPL meter will help out very much for this.

Just to get you started, I would set the listening mode to Dolby Pro Logic IIx for everything.
In this mode, the receiver will put sound out to every speaker all the time. You may not hear the sound from every speaker 'all the time' but the AVR will put it out to the correct speaker when needed.
So even if you are listening to a 2channel source from cd or cable, the AVR will split the sound to all speakers.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

The HT-S5300 system does have Audyssey 2EQ functionality but unfortunately does not come with the microphone to calibrate it all by. I did a quick Google search of this missing mic and found little available help. I can confirm that in my HT-S6300 system which came with the microphone it is Onkyo part No. 245043 and Mic-5001. Try calling Onkyo USA Customer Assist and asking if it is available for purchase. FWIW I would value it around $50 - no more. Their # is 1-800-229-1687.

I think that it is a little misleading that Onkyo calls Audyssey 2EQ a feature on this system but does not make the microphone readily available. They do note it is not included but if it is a feature how does one take advantage of it. I also tried looking in the FAQ sections and other of the Audyssey Labs website. they skirt the issue by passing you to the OEM - Onkyo.

Best of luck!

Maybe try Ebay too but be careful!

**I did see some posts from Audyssey Calibration services (or HT installers) offering to come out and calibrate some people asking about this. I imagine that it would be a few hundred $ and no way would the benefits of that calibration get you your $ worth!


----------



## sbidaho (Mar 6, 2011)

This is great, I am now listening this way and will let you know how things go.


----------



## sbidaho (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for this, it is very helpful since I don't understand all of the in's/out's this is very enlightening. Anything else you can think of please send it along.

Have a good one...
Sandra


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The next step after proper speaker level calibration is to try out Audyssey's Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume.
These have fundamental differences and similarities. If you don't understand these two processes let us know and we'll try to give it to you in layman's terms.

Personally, I don't need Dynamic Volume because I don't need to restrain the dynamics of the audio (no kids to wake up, and the wife usually doesn't complain about the loudness).
And in my experience, Dynamic EQ is much too aggressive (i.e. at lower volumes it raises the output of the sub too much, and at lower volumes it raises the output of the surround speakers too much).


----------

